# L.G. is sick..temp 97.2 :(



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So for the last couple days L.G. my nubian buckling has been acting a little "different" but nothing I could pin....he's eating well, eyelids good,peeing and pooping fine....but today, he was shivering (and I mean trembling) so I took his temp....97.2!! I did it twice to be sure...

Here is what I did...
Put him inside with a sweater and a heat lamp (safely zip tied to the fencing).
Gave Tylan 200 SQ @ 1cc per 25lbs.
Gave Probiotics and vitamins in his water.
Gave 2 cc Bcomplex SQ
Fresh hay, minerals and baking soda available....

Like I said, he is cold and shivering (although he is not as much as before I gave him a heat lamp. He is eating hay and complaining about being alone a bit, but I want him inside and near the heat lamp.

Here is what bothers me...I knew he wasn't 100%, but didn't know what it could be since he was seemingly fine  I wish I had taken his temp yesterday when I noticed he was kinda different....

Is there anything else I should do/give?

Oh, and is the Tylan once or twice a day?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

As much hay as he will eat in front of him 24/7. Maybe some probiotics to help digest the hay.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep..he already has probiotics in his water.....do you know iof tylan is once or twica day for this type of thing?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to add...L.G. is 7 months old...and he has always had a "bloaty" belly look despite regular cocci treatment and deworming. Last deworming was a week ago with Valbazen @ 1cc per 25 lbs for 3 days in a row....
Could a worm give him a subnormal temp? Even if he has no bottle jaw and his eyes are pink?
I have on hand Ivomec (Noromectin) and Valbazen and Safeguard...

ETA: I have been dosing Valbazen at 1cc per _25 lbs_ Not 10! Guess I could up the dosage on that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems like you have covered it. I'd have a fecal done before doing any worming.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that too....have to wait til Monday...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry Steph  Is he drinking his water with the electrolytes >
I would leave plain water as well , just to be safe.
Is 2cc B Complex enough ? Can you leave another buddy for him in the barn , so he doesn't get depressed about being alone ? Just a thought 
Poor baby , hope he feels better soon


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Tricky....I may put him out tomorrow with his buddies for a while...I just didn't want him in the damp cold....depends on his temp though.....I'll be checking it in the morning..
Good idea on the water...I'll see if he has drank any tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks Tricky....I may put him out tomorrow with his buddies for a while...I just didn't want him in the damp cold....depends on his temp though.....I'll be checking it in the morning..
> Good idea on the water...I'll see if he has drank any tomorrow.


Oh certainly keep him with the heat lamp , i was just worrying if he would be upset without a buddy near him. But maybe it would be too hot for one in the barn with him&#8230;.Geez , so scary , I'm praying for him Steph :hug:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't use Tylan, so I don't know the dosing on it. Sorry.

One possible issue with running the fecal-female worms cease laying eggs when the days get shorter so you may not get a true reading.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think Tylan is once a day.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope he turns around for you... Poor squirt;-(


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys....this morning I checked his temp, it was 100.3. Gave him more tylan and bcomplex....he seems to be drinking the water with the vitamins and probiotics in it.

So fast forward to tonight~checked his temp and it is 101.5 :hi5:
I will continue Tylan and b complex for 3 more days minimum...if his temp is still good in the am I will take off his sweater and heat lamp and keep checking to see his temp regulation..

lotsagoats...I do believe it is once a day, so that is what I am doing...as for the deworming, I can't believe I was mistaken on the dose! ::angry: I was giving 1cc per 25 lbs of valbazen...not 1cc per 10 lbs! But his eyes look really goood...just checked them again tonight...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better. I would go a full 7 days to be sure he is over it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks Karen...will do 5 more days then...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to hear!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad he is feeling better


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe I spoke too soon? His temp this morning was 99.6....that's with a sweater and a heat lamp available....but other than that he looks great.
Eating, drinking, berries, etc.
I'll keep giving bcomplex and Tylan and keep temping 2 x a day...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update: L.G.'s temp tonight was 102.6  So off with the heat lamp but he is still wearing the sweater...if by morning he is good, the sweater will come off and he will be left inside for one more day to "acclimate" back to cooler temp....
Also, I saw on another thread that Tylan is 2 x a day so I have started doing two shots, 12 hours apart....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes Tylan is twice daily...for 5-7 days...glad he is showing improvment!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is holding temp at around 101.1..this is with just a sweater...so we'll see. He still seems to have low energy....but good appetite.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

still doing B complex?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope he is still doing well?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, he is getting 3 cc two times a day SQ and Tylan 200~3cc two times a day. He seems better but his temp is staying around 100.6 or 101.4.....he's still got vitamin/electrolytes in water and probiotics.
His temp has not dropped below 100 again.....but I am worried about the weather coming up...supposed to get cold! I did take his sweater off....I am afraid he'll become dependent on it...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray he will continue to be OK.

When the weather is cold and we are dealing with sub temp of a goat, we have to watch closely, if he needs the sweater or a heat lamp, then I would use it if needed to get him through. I know he may get dependent on the sweater ect, but sometimes if the situation is very delicate, we need to use them. Use your best judgment.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thinking about that since it is going to get down in the 20's tonight...I'll probably put him up at night and out during the day until his temp is regulated better, Looks like I need to wash his sweater......he didn't seem to mind it!
Any idea how long his temp could fluctuate?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im confused why he would still be battle sub temp...How is his rumen function? Couldbe hes a bit sluggish? You can try warm flat dark beer to give him a good kick start... I would def. put him in a warm place at night...dont give grain while he struggles with redulating his temp..

besy wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, but he's not gonna like that!  L.G. is my biggest eater of the boys....as for rumen function, as far as I know good. He eats, drinks,poops, pees well No bloating.....his energy level seemed up today. Gonna get his temp tonight in about an hour and a half or so...and put him in.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No alcohol while it's cold. It makes the capillaries open and chills the body. If you give beer, flash the alcohol off with boiling water.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to know Jill!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That totally makes sense! Thanks again Jill....

His temp was 101.4....so pretty good. I put him in the stall tonight with a sweater but no heat lamp. He was greedily munching hay when I left him.
He does seem to be pooping quite a bit tonight. All berries, I just wondered if maybe he could have a partial blockage or something that makes him uncomfortable? He seems to be pooping more than I have seen for a long time...sounds crazy probably. lol... but I wondered before if he hadn't pooped enough...tonight he went 3 times in 15 minutes...
Then sometimes he does this funny grunt sound after he poops and leans around toward his hind end...almost like a buck does when he pees on himself...well L.G. seems to be trying to smell his poop?? I don't know...crazy goat! 
He is possibly FINALLY trying to come into rut maybe?? I still have yet to see full extension...only partial and he sometimes will smell there...
Sheesh...the things they make you type :rainbow:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...If he wasnt pooping well before...then maybe something broke the dam and here it all comes lol...maybe he is trying to be bucky because he feels better...You are doing a great job with him...sounds like he is through the worse...temp is good...when he is all well I would take his temp several times a day for several days to get a good feel of what HIS normal is...some goats run on the low end of normal while others on the high end...its good to know...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do...in fact I may get a base temp for all....I'll keep updating.

Lol....the lil guy is just hard to read, ya know? I'll be watching behavior closely to try and figure him out!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good luck with figuring him out. I have yet to figure my 3 out..;-/ Hope he is on the mend and will be 100% before too long;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Temp this am is 101.5.....hoping this is normal for him.Put him outside with the wethers...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He sounds like he is feeling good. Great news and temp is really good.

Yes, if they are blocked a bit from pooing, it does bring discomfort, but is seems he is cleaning out, LOL.:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm hoping he is ok now....time will tell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd add a pic of LG.......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..cutie


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure is a cutie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Temp this am was 101.5. He has today and tomorrow for antibiotics left. I also started a proper dosage of valbazen which I will do for three days.Then he should be golden, I hope!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I don't know what to do next....L.G. was shivering this am, took his temp again...99.4...he is back in a stall with a heat lamp and sweater. He has only today left for antibiotics. Should I start PenG? He has been on Tylan 200 @ 1cc per 25 lbs.

On a good note, the bloaty look is much improved and he had his last dose (3rd in a row) of Valbazen at the proper dosage.

It did get really cold last night...but I left his sweater on him....so was hoping he would be fine since his last two days were about 101.5

He is eating great, peeing, and pooping berries.

So frustrated


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm, not sure...;-( Hopefully someone will chime in soon... I wonder what's going on.. Sorry to here he's not feeling the greatest still...;(


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It could be the chilly weather..I wouldnt start more antibiotics at this point...his rumen needs to restore flora for good function...since he is feeling good otherwise, I would give a shot of B complex and a dose of probiotics ( at least 3 hours after his last antibiotic shot) and keep a close eye on him..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I'll do that. But for right now I have him with a sweater and a heat lamp in a stall. I just can't believe his temp went down again


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It might be good to start a bit of warm oatmeal at night to warm his tummy for the night.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can it be instant apples and cinnamon? That's all I have right now...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure, he might love that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I'll give it a shot...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really confusing....his temp tonight is 101.9....highest it has been yet. Could the cold really have made his temp drop from an off "flora"? He is drinking the vitamin/electrolytes and probiotics well tonight. Took a couple more pics for fun  He likes to chew on everything,naturally


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Might try a new thermometer?? sometimes they can go wacky....In the mean time, I would watch for behavior..be sure he is eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, bright eye and alert...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is...I tested the thermometer on other goats...seems accurate. He was the only one low ..and he was shivering. I plan to buy a new one anyway this week since this one is kinda old....but yeah, he's bright eyed, appetite is great, peeing ok,pooping berries....lots more than he used to it seems :lol: I think he did have a slight back up before...but not sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Temp tonight with sweater and a heat lamp....102.6  So tomorrow morning...we check again and see how it is.
Cathy, if he holds steady I think you were right...his gut flora needing time to recoup...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so someone cut the heat lamp off by mistake last night. This morning he was shivering with a sweater on (the water in the stall where he is did not freeze) he was down to 100.6....will be taking it again tonight in about an hour. He has had a heat lamp and sweater all day.
Again, he has been acting great....so confused here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He may run low naturally and when it gets cold its hard on him...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Tonight was 102.1 with heat lamp and a sweater inside an unheated stall.
I turned off the lamp, he still has a sweater. I want to see if this is routine for him....he sure runs for the stand now when it's time for his temp! :lol: He's liking the extra alfalfa pellets!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet hes just fine....just loving the extra attention lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...probably! Lil brat...I should have named him L."B". in stead of L.G.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So...L.G. is still around 100.1-100.6 by night time...during the day he seems warmer, maybe 101.5-102.5. I am really wondering if he did have some type of worm that I missed and his system is trying to get over it...he shivers when his temp is down but his appetite is great, energy level is great, eye color is good, drinks, pees,poops well (just has a very small amount of yucky stuff on his bum~not a lot at a time but it reminds me of those sticky hands that kids play with on the wall?That consistency but it's the same color as his berries)....sorry to be so graphic but I am unsure as to what that is....it started after he got his Valbazen at the proper dose...that's why I started a thread wondering about threadworms....even though i have never seen anything alive on his butt...I think I'd 
Anyway, I have a sweater on him, he is outside during the day and in a stall at night...but it's unheated.
I am hoping after his second dose of Valbazen his butt will start clearing up....it's not a lot of gunk...and you have to lift his tail to see it...(which I have been doing forEVER twice a day now to take his temp!!)...

Really just wondering if anyone knows of anything like that.....his feed has not changed so it is nothing to do with that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh, not sure but I'm following this thread.. Hope some of the experts respond...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend getting a fecal for worms and cocci, cocci can mess with a goat just the same.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I recommend getting a fecal for worms and cocci, cocci can mess with a goat just the same.


Toth might be on to something there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..a fecal is a good idea....I think its time for a lab check....they can do a deep look into whats going on


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...and it's friday....will call around and see if anyone is willing on the weekend, if not it will have to be monday....

His temp was 100.6 tonight(this morning it was higher) and he is acting better than ever...it's almost like he is shedding some small bits of intestinal lining or something....or maybe some old dead worms? Anyway, he is acting well............


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of probiotics are you giving him?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be thread, whip or blood or tape worm...a fecal is def. in order!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Powdered from TSC...weird thing is, he is acting great.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will have to do the fecal calling on Monday...but I really am thinking he is pk and that the last dose of Valbazen at the right dose killed whatever it was...and it's makin g it's way out :shrug: We'll see...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, definitely not tape....could have been thread,whip or bloodworms though since I have not seen those.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good you will be getting a fecal.

Cocci doesn't always show scouring but does mess with their rumen and stomach, which could very well be what is causing the sub temp too. Having a fecal done will let us know. Also doing it for worms will let you know where the goat is at and if more treatment is needed or not, to get above the sub temp issue.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I really don't think it is cocci...he has had DiMethox *40% *at a rate of 1cc per 16 lbs day one and 1cc per 32 lbs days 2-5.

I have had cocci stunting in one of my first goats, so I am aggressive with preventing it...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a fecal will give you answers ...if your wormers were successful...and peace of mind : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Dropping off a fecal sample tomorrow....I tried getting a vet closer than my normal vet who is an hour away but they wanted $32.00 for a fecal and they sounded like it was bizarre to have a goat fecal...soooooo.....off to my vet it goes....at least they only charge $15.00, and they have done goat fecals before...lol...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hubby is not impressed with taking poop an hour away...lol...he just sent me a link on how to do your own and a link for a microscope....hahaha

I can see a learning curve in my near future...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would actually like to learn to do my own


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sure most of it is learning to identify....but I like having someone else do it  Spoiled, I guess....lol...but I will learn...and in the long run it'll pay for itself.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a link on how to do them that he sent me...
http://www.goatbiology.com/fecalsupplies.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool.... Thanks, I'll read up on it... Since I'm unemployed again at the moment I thought about becoming a vet tech... Still in the "what direction are you leading me now Lord?" I know He knows what He's doing but I kind of would like to know more about the plan myself.. LOL! Oh, right that's where faith comes in


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think you would love being a vet tech...you should look into it


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep I will..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well 2 hours later and we are home awaiting results...........


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok.results are in...he has no worms...and a count of 11-50 coccidia.(She said she couldn't count the exact amount since his berries were so thick.)..but it was between 11 and 50. She said she thinks I should not even treat him since he is a 2+ for cocci.
She also stated that he could have had worms, and when I did the right dose of Valbazen it knocked them out and some of his intestinal lining is sloughing off, but it's nothing to worry about as long as his eyes are pink and he is acting well.
Sooooo, my question to my experts here is...treat the cocci, or not?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and I just looked and his last treatment for cocci was finished on September 18th.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that's good news... Hmm, I don't know if I'd treat for cocci or not, but I'm leaning towards yes... Waiting to see what the experts say...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too...I have no idea how big a count that is.....been trying to research!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any ideas guys?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been waiting too LOL, to see what they say


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is back out with the boys...and seems in good health...with all the snow we will see how he handles it temp wise....he has not been shivering since it warmed up...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok.results are in...he has no worms...and a count of 11-50 coccidia.(She said she couldn't count the exact amount since his berries were so thick.)..but it was between 11 and 50. She said she thinks I should not even treat him since he is a 2+ for cocci.
> She also stated that he could have had worms, and when I did the right dose of Valbazen it knocked them out and some of his intestinal lining is sloughing off, but it's nothing to worry about as long as his eyes are pink and he is acting well.
> Sooooo, my question to my experts here is...treat the cocci, or not?


Did you miss this Cathy? Wondering your thoughts on wether to treat for that level of cocci or not...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ha..I thought I responded to this.....

I would keep in mind that egg count can be low this time of year even if worm count is up...I would look at the whole picture..coat condition, is he pooping berries..is he anemic...ect...

If I even thought he MIGHT have cocci load or worm load...I would treat..: )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I do my own fecals. It definitely is worth it financially. My vet charges $25 per fecal and I have 25 goats. It was an easy choice for me


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Umm I was told if there are 20 or more of one kind of egg to treat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> I do my own fecals. It definitely is worth it financially. My vet charges $25 per fecal and I have 25 goats. It was an easy choice for me


Well...we do live in NY...so naturally everything is ridiculously expensive 

Guess I'll be doing that too. Oh, and there were NO worm eggs, but 11-50 coccidia......so since you guys think to treat, I'll treat the whole pen.
Actually, his eyes are great color, coat looks good, appetite is great, peeing good streams, pooping berries, and the other discharge seems to have slowed down or stopped. Can't be sure since we are being blasted by snow right now...lol...oh, and he starting to think about being a buck now...:/ ...now that I have bought the Sable and used him....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Rebel...how do you identify the eggs? Do you have a reference book?
And what are the numbers you were told were bad for cocci? This vet said 100 or more to treat...but not about the worms...she didn't say.


----------

